# cab steps for renault based MH



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

I own a2007 Autotrail Miami 740 D based on Renault chassis, and would like to fit cab steps can anyone tell me where I can get these
Regards
ALFG


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Certainly not in the satellite TV forum ALF. Maybe a mod could move it for you? :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## tramp (May 25, 2005)

*er*

hi alfg,
our Dethleffs has them and they are really strong so you could try A Dethleffs dealer we have the Esprit RT 6844 in white and the steps match along with checker plate tops . they bolt to chassy so if you get from a dealer and are fitting yourself se if they have a van otherwise "pm" me and Ill send a few pics and instructions.

tramp


----------



## colonel (Oct 11, 2008)

Bump,

Could a nice moderator put this in the right forum for this poster. He might get a better response to his question.

Come on wake up at the back their soldier... 8O 8O 8O


----------

